# Intermatic Timer



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes...I have 4 installed at my house that are controlling 8 20a circuits


----------



## jodywoj (Sep 25, 2009)

Scuba Dave, you're the man. Thanks again.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

When the motor dies on any Intermatic mechanical timer they can be replaced. The quickest source is a local Electrical supply house (not a big box store) or a good hardware.like B&B in Culver City.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

How cost effective is it to replace the motor? Unfortunately on a lot of things for the 2 bucks you save it doesn't seem to be worth the hassle.  Some stuff is more expensive to repair than replace.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The timers are usally around $40-45
I picked up a few for $7

So if picking up a timer (and inexpensive) gets it working well worth the cost
Replacement is fairly easy
The guts come out for easy access


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

BK is right, Those replacement clock motors seem to be overpriced. The biggest advantage I see is that replacing the motor (the only part that normally wears out) is easier and a little cheaper most times than replacing the whole timer.


----------

